# Netzwerkumgebung bleibt bei Windows 7 leer



## Alexander Ruff (1. September 2010)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Windows 7 Ultimate. Wenn ich die Netzwerkumgebung öffne werden keine Rechner im Netzwerk angezeigt.

Wenn ich die Rechner über die IP anpinge Funktioniert es wunderbar, nur der Ping über den NETBIOS Namen funktioniert auch nicht.

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Idee ****?

Danke,

Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2010)

Hi,
vielleicht befindest du dich in der falschen Arbeitsgruppe oder hast du für den Netbios auch entsprechend Port 139 freigegeben?

Viele Grüße


----------

